# The earth moved (again)



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Once again we have felt the earth move below us
I was minding my own business watching telly when my settee shook under me and Dennis in the other room watching footie also had his settee shake.
We are getting quite used to these tremors.


----------



## buster12 (Oct 9, 2012)

Anders felt it here in Pissouri as well - but the earth didn't move for me this time!! Must try harder......


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

buster12 said:


> Anders felt it here in Pissouri as well - but the earth didn't move for me this time!! Must try harder......


David, no fun for you then! We felt it in Tsada


Magnitude	mb 5.9
Region	WESTERN TURKEY
Date time	2013-12-28 15:21:06.0 UTC
Location	36.02 N ; 31.32 E
Depth	64 km


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Whereas this is not the first time the earth has moved for us since we moved to Cyprus, this is the first time we have had a tremor. Argaka must/must not be the epicentre.


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

Here in Kissonerga the whole house shook, and windows etc. rattled


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

There have been 4 tremors recorded for the Cyprus region all around 3.0 on the Richter scale this afternoon. Western Turkey had a 5.9 prior to these.

Pete


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> There have been 4 tremors recorded for the Cyprus region all around 3.0 on the Richter scale this afternoon. Western Turkey had a 5.9 prior to these.
> 
> Pete


This is the one we felt, happened at the same time. 

Martijn :ranger:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Another earthquake tonight. This time inland, in the mountains.


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

It was scary and my first earthquake. We usually don't feel anything in Peyia but at this time we did. The door rattled and little Noel got so scared


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

This one seemed to last a bit longer than others and we even heard a rumble which we have never heard before. Probably because the last ones we felt the epicentres were out at sea but this one was inland. As far as I can judge it appears to have been in the general area of Stavros Tis Psokkas where the mouflon sanctuary is.


----------



## alan99 (May 24, 2011)

Chris felt the tremor and thought someone had moved the sofa she was sitting on. I missed it as I was having a nap after my exertions at the afternoon's bowling session!!!


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> This one seemed to last a bit longer than others and we even heard a rumble which we have never heard before. Probably because the last ones we felt the epicentres were out at sea but this one was inland. As far as I can judge it appears to have been in the general area of Stavros Tis Psokkas where the mouflon sanctuary is.


According to the European-Mediteranian Seismological Centre there was another earthquake this morning at 08:21. It was only a magnitude of 2.7 but it was 29Km from Paphos.

There are seemingly hundreds of earthquakes around the world on any one day, so far today there have been 47, but recently there seems to be a high proportion centred on Greece.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

According to Rock fm last nights epicentre was Kannaviou: I wonder how much oif a shock itwas for Pete and Sylvi


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Veronica said:


> According to Rock fm last nights epicentre was Kannaviou: I wonder how much oif a shock itwas for Pete and Sylvi


Maybe they caused it.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pam n Dave said:


> Maybe they caused it.


Not guilty! But not for lack of dreaming !!!

The coordinates of the epicentre are in an area just up the road to us next to Asprogia. We have our kids & partners over at the moment and they all were excited to feel and hear it, a picture also fell from a shelf.

Pete


----------

